# Orchestrated Music



## Seratuhl (May 13, 2007)

I adore orchestrated music because:

-It sounds epic....and I am an epic manueverist.

-It's beautiful.....I have been know to shed some tears of joy on certain songs ( like Jeremy Soule's " Wings of Kynareth" )

What's your reason for adoring orchestrated music?


----------



## sgolem (May 16, 2007)

Orchestrated music can be very epic.  It can also do many other things, which is probably why you see it in movies a lot.  I'm actually just now starting to gain an interest in Tchaikovsky.  I suppose it was only a matter of time, really, since his music was basically the foundation for film scores, and I listen to film scores a lot.  Anyway, specifically I started listening to Swan Lake just because in general I think it's beautiful.  ...Also, (looking on youtube for a sample expecting the ballet) there's also apparently an anime based on it.  Learn new things every day.


----------



## Seber Hansen (Jun 2, 2007)

I do enjoy orchestrated music. Such as "Brave Sword, Braver Soul." I also enjoy some classical orchestrated music, Beethoven, Bach.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 2, 2007)

I've always been a fan of orchestrated music. Oddly enough, what really got me into it was video game music. The early Final Fantasy series had really good orchestrated pieces (Opera scene from FF6), same with Chrono Trigger (Lavo's Theme) and Tales of Phantasia (Raising a Curtain). Both Halo games have great orchestrated soundtracks, I just hope Halo 3 lives up to it as well.

Yeah, odd that most of the orchestrated music I like was for the SNES, yet I never owned one. Also, some may argue that most video game music is not "true" orchestrated music, just due to it being mostly synthesized. But synthesized or not, I still shed a few tears during the one battle in Chrono Cross when "People Seized With Life" was playing. Outright moving, one of Yasunori Mitsuda's best works IMHO.

I have to agree with Seratuhl though, Jeremy Soule does great work. All the music he did for Guild Wars (All three campaigns) are masterpieces. My favorites are the ones for Factions, love the eastern style.

Movie soundtracks are great too. Almost every single Star Trek movie has had great orchestrated music IMHO. Hunt for Red October has a really good soundtrack too. The movie adaptation of Doom even had a couple choice tracks.

Now, that doesn't mean I don't like the classics, I do enjoy them. You can blame Neon Genesis Evangelion for that, Air (Orchestral Suite No. 3 In D Major) is such a perfect song for an epic battle. ^_^


----------



## net-cat (Jun 2, 2007)

I love orchestrated game music.

(A friend of mine is in the Gamer Symphony Orchestra at University of Maryland. I try to get to as many performances as I can.)


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

Orchestrated music was the only kind I was ever into (I can't stand pop or anything of the sort).  I love John Williams, and my collection began with the Star Wars soundtracks.  I eventually branched out into videogame/anime music, especially RPGs (particularly Final Fantasy to jump start my VGM trend).  Currently, I've got a modest 1827 tracks, for 81+ hours.

I love orchestrated stuff for two primary reasons:

1. Since orchestrated music is supposed to emphasize a scene and/or convey emotion, it's really easy to "lose myself" in a lot of it.  If I'm stressed or depressed or bored or whatever, I can just put on my iPod and let my imagination flow with all the feelings that come from the music.

2. I write fantasy as a hobby, and having the right music on for a given scene is an _invaluable_ tool.  Having FFV's "Clash on the Big Bridge [Black Mages Version]" playing makes an action-packed scene flow much easier.  Similarly, something like "Kokoro" from Xenosaga makes an emotional character moment come to life in my mind.  I think this helps create a much better scene once it translates from my mind to the page.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 3, 2007)

I really adore the orchestrated music in Gladiator. In the first battle, the lead up and the battle and the aftermath. I can just listen to the score on it's own and it is as good as watching the film, it conveys so much feeling and emotion. It is really a brilliant piece. All the score in that film I find really moving.


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 4, 2007)

Everybody go look up E.S. Posthumus, NOW.

The sexiest blend of electronica and orchestral work ever. I mean srsly.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mahler FTW


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Everybody go look up E.S. Posthumus, NOW.
> 
> The sexiest blend of electronica and orchestral work ever. I mean srsly.



Seconded. Doo eet.


----------



## Draconas___Lucien (Jun 4, 2007)

Me too...guess it kinda started because I play the bass in the orchestra...but because of orchestra I now hate John Williams (played maybe six or seven different orchestrations from him a few times...gets annoying).  Still, I mainly love orchestrated music because it conveys a strong, singular emotion that you can easily feel from listening to it.  In fact, right now I'm listening to Prelude to the Opera, "Hansel and Gretel" (preformed by the Milwaukee Youth Symphony Orchestra, Philharmonia...which I was in).  It allows me to daydream and get lost in thought of fantasies and joy.  Haha and while I was typing this the song changed...now it's Romeo and Juliet composed by Sergel Prokofiev...new mood=powerful.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 5, 2007)

Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Debussy, Berlioz, Mahler, and Dvorak will suffice, ah' guez'.

(Yus, John Williams = bad news.)

(Incidentally, I hope Philip Glass gets his head slowly crushed in a vice.)


----------



## Ittan (Jun 5, 2007)

D: I love Philip Glass...


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 5, 2007)

Steve Hackett and the Underworld Orchestra = win.


----------

